# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  مشکل در نصب لاراول از طریق Composer

## HiddenLife

با سلام
قبلا لاراول رو با composer بدون مشکل نصب کرده بودم ولی حالا وقتی دستور Composer Install رو زدم این پیام هارو نمایش میده :



Command: composer install

Loading composer repositories with package information
Installing dependencies (including require-dev)
  - Installing symfony/process (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing psr/log (1.0.0)
    Loading from cache

  - Installing symfony/debug (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/http-foundation (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/event-dispatcher (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/http-kernel (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/finder (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/dom-crawler (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%

  - Installing symfony/css-selector (v2.7.3)
    Downloading: 100%
    Downloading: 100%
    Downloading: 100%
    Failed to download symfony/css-selector from dist: The "https://api.github.c
om/repos/symfony/CssSelector/zipball/0b5c07b516226b7dd32afbbc82fe547a469c5092" f
ile could not be downloaded: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: This
is usually a temporary error during hostname resolution and means that the local
 server did not receive a response from an authoritative server.
failed to open stream: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: This is usu
ally a temporary error during hostname resolution and means that the local serve
r did not receive a response from an authoritative server.
    Now trying to download from source
  - Installing symfony/css-selector (v2.7.3)
    Cloning 0b5c07b516226b7dd32afbbc82fe547a469c5092



  [RuntimeException]
  Failed to clone git@github.com:symfony/CssSelector.git, git was not found,
  check that it is installed and in your PATH env.
  'git' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
  operable program or batch file.



install [--prefer-source] [--prefer-dist] [--dry-run] [--dev] [--no-dev] [--no-p
lugins] [--no-custom-installers] [--no-autoloader] [--no-scripts] [--no-progress
] [-v|vv|vvv|--verbose] [-o|--optimize-autoloader] [--ignore-platform-reqs] [pac
kages1] ... [packagesN]


با ف.ی.ل.ت.ر شکن هم تست کردم ولی باز هم مشکل حل نشد.

----------


## Mohammadsgh

ورژن چندش رو می خواید؟بگید واستون بزارم؟

----------


## HiddenLife

آخرین نسخه . 5.1

خیلی هم ممنون :)

----------


## Mohammadsgh

بفرمایید.دیشب دانلود کردم.
http://uplod.ir/odnpxwphefzz/shop.7z.htm

----------


## hamedarian2009

شما باید با این دستور لاراول رو نصب کنید

composer create-project laravel/laravel --prefer-dist

----------


## HiddenLife

> شما باید با این دستور لاراول رو نصب کنید
> 
> composer create-project laravel/laravel --prefer-dist


میخواستم بدونم استفاده از این دستور ، با استفاده از دستور Composer Install در پوشه ی فایل اینستالر لاراول تفاوتی داره ؟
چون من قبلا با روش معمولی خودم و دستور Composer Install ، لاراول رو بدون مشکل نصب کرده بودم .




> بفرمایید.دیشب دانلود کردم.
> http://uplod.ir/odnpxwphefzz/shop.7z.htm


خیلی ممنون

----------


## hamedarian2009

> میخواستم بدونم استفاده از این دستور ، با استفاده از دستور Composer Install در پوشه ی فایل اینستالر لاراول تفاوتی داره ؟
> چون من قبلا با روش معمولی خودم و دستور Composer Install ، لاراول رو بدون مشکل نصب کرده بودم .


این دستور زمانی کاربرد داره که شما فایل های فریمورک رو از قبل داشته باشید و با رفتن به مسیر ریشه پروژه تان تمام third-party ها و پکیج های لاراول که در فایل composer.json قرار داده شده را نصب یا به روزرسانی می کند و یا حذف می کند و در مرحله اول شما با دستوری که در پست قبل ذکر کردم باید فریمورک را نصب کنید

----------


## HttpRequest

سلام .
 من وقتی می خوام composer رو نصب کنم(فایل setup.exe ش رو از سایتش دانلود کردم) ارور زیر رو میده.من روی سیستمم wamp نصبه و اکستنشن openssl رو هم توش فعال کردم ولی هنوز ارور رو نشون میده.کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه که چیکار کنم؟
Untitled-1.jpg
openssl هم فعاله
Untitled-1.jpg
ممنون

----------


## meysam1366

سلام دوست عزیز

لاراول رو از سایت زیر دانلود کنید و بدون دردسر استفاده کنید

http://laracast.ir/

----------

